# My newest Halo Reach Video...



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I put this vid together for my gaming buds over at Fallen Unity and wanted to share with you'll here.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty cool vid :T. It is cool all the extra features they put in Halo so you can do this.


----------

